# Zeus stems.. is everyone happy?



## nielsamd

Hi!

I'm assembling a road bike ...not an Orbea frame this time, sorry :blush2: :aureola:.. but I -am- interested in the Orbea Zeus stem! This interest `stems' (sorry) back to the `70s when I was a junior racer and had a Spanish coach who was a Zeus/Luis Ocana fan and who infected us all with the Zeus mythology. I just thought I'd like to ressurect the Zeus brand, as Orbea has done, on my new bike.

So anyway I see Orbea-USA sells Zeus stems. Three questions: 

a) What does `Cat 2' imply?

b) What is the stem rise/fall angle? (I assume it is reversable)

c) as per subject line.. are people generally happy with their stems? Any things to watch for , like easy strip threads or sharp clamp edges?

Thanks...!


----------



## Strings

a) What does `Cat 2' imply?

the info dispayed when you run the Made to Order for a road bike such as the 2008 Orca, Opal, Arin or Aqua.
CAT I "entry level 6061-T6 aluminum..." 
CAT II "performance alloy ... 7075-T6 aluminum"
CAT III "top of the line carbon fiber..."

b) What is the stem rise/fall angle? (I assume it is reversable)

can't find any info on the angle. I measured it as 6 degrees. It is reversible.

c) as per subject line.. are people generally happy with their stems? Any things to watch for , like easy strip threads or sharp clamp edges?

I ordered the CAT I model with my bike but changed it for one with a higher angle.


----------



## Slave2Gravity

From what I've read in reviews, the stems and bars are too flexy for competitive use. I can't back that up with any personal experience, though.


----------



## nielsamd

Thanks for the replies....esp. the 6 degrees and Cat 2 info!


----------

